# Touchwiz camera on AOSP?



## Hobart

Just wondering if there was a way to get TW camera apk. Or the features to work on AOSP camera?

Just wondering...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

thats the major thing that reverted me back to TW.... rom what i heard you cant get it to work because alot of the camera is tied into touchwiz's framework


----------



## dadsterflip

I actually like touchwiz because the cam and little gadget apps and motion it does. If we can port all those man I'll love to have nova launcher back 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

you can have nova launcher on TW though


----------



## dadsterflip

joemagistro said:


> you can have nova launcher on TW though


You can but you loose some features tw has.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre08

Its possible because I've seen the s2 camera working on aosp gb

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian

Andre08 said:


> Its possible because I've seen the s2 camera working on aosp gb


Yes, most certainly is possible. You just need to find the dev/hacker who wants to spend a LOT of time doing some VERY tedious work in order to make it happen. If you see anybody make flashable zips for apps like this (that are more than just the copying of a .apk file), then you should thank them profusely for all of their hard work!

The more appropriate question is, "Is anybody working on this?" If you find somebody who is, then you should go give them frequent support in both encouragement and donations! ;-)


----------



## ImaComputa

God the TW camera on aosp would be awesome. The camera has always been weak on aosp and I really miss the TW camera. If I knew how to go about porting it I totally would. My guess is it has dependencies in the TW framework or something.


----------



## Jaxidian

ImaComputa said:


> God the TW camera on aosp would be awesome. The camera has always been weak on aosp and I really miss the TW camera. If I knew how to go about porting it I totally would. My guess is it has dependencies in the TW framework or something.


As a non-technical representation of what you'd have to do:
1. Find ALL of the TW dependencies that the Camera has (tedious but not too terribly difficult, just a lot of time with logcats)
2. Figure out how to modify the necessary dependencies such that they can be called without interfering with AOSP (this would be a metric crapton of smali edits - this is where it would take you forever)
3. Go crazy if you haven't already done so


----------



## joemagistro

this is the one HUGE draw that got me back on TW from aosp..... i chose to UPGRADE my phone.... not go back to having another nexus quality camera.. this was huge... soo im back on TW now and the tweeks ive done, its not bad at all


----------



## kisypher

i'm using the Galaxy Note 2 camera and gallery right now, really sweet by the way, but i'm on a Jelly Bean TW ROM, so i don't know if it would work on AOSP.



Hobart said:


> Just wondering if there was a way to get TW camera apk. Or the features to work on AOSP camera?
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

Jaxidian said:


> As a non-technical representation of what you'd have to do:
> 1. Find ALL of the TW dependencies that the Camera has (tedious but not too terribly difficult, just a lot of time with logcats)
> 2. Figure out how to modify the necessary dependencies such that they can be called without interfering with AOSP (this would be a metric crapton of smali edits - this is where it would take you forever)
> 3. Go crazy if you haven't already done so


Bust it out jax. I'll do the visuals and provide the moral support


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

The camera is what is keeping me on TW lol

* Verizon Galaxy S 3 *


----------



## dadsterflip

Nick.Tbolt said:


> The camera is what is keeping me on TW lol
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy S 3 *


This

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stryker1297

sweet mama wud that be cool. the contacts, phone and camera apps keeps me on touchwiz  also the motion features are very fun to play with


----------



## hesh.monster

Here's a link to a link that might help








http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30946423

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian

ImaComputa said:


> Bust it out jax. I'll do the visuals and provide the moral support


I'm married, in the middle of moving, work 80 hrs/wk, and help run a non-profit in my free time (among other obligations and communities I'm involved with). I'd be done with it in about 7 years if I started on it now.


----------



## sageDieu

Jaxidian said:


> I'm married, in the middle of moving, work 80 hrs/wk, and help run a non-profit in my free time (among other obligations and communities I'm involved with). I'd be done with it in about 7 years if I started on it now.


NO EXCUSES. MAKE OUR DREAMS COME TRUE NOW. /s

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian

sageDieu said:


> NO EXCUSES. MAKE OUR DREAMS COME TRUE NOW. /s


Okay, starting on it. No ETA questions until 7 years from now. Please contact me then to ask me what my status is.


----------



## masri1987

Maybe we should get a bounty slush fund going for the first person who gets the camera working on AOSP

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark

Jaxidian said:


> Okay, starting on it. No ETA questions until 7 years from now. Please contact me then to ask me what my status is.


/me marks his calendar

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------

